# P7 in .40?



## WVfishguy (Jun 5, 2008)

Did H&K make a P7 in .40 S&W?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, the P7M10.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

They had to beef-up the slide quite a bit in the .40, so that version is quite chunky and heavy compared to the original. Because of the increased size/weight, it was never very popular.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

What Mike Barham Said.........

They are pricey - and Sought after by many P7 enthusiast.

FYI - Blued M10 tends to get a higher price - less imported compared to the Nickle M10.

:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Clyde said:


> (snip)
> 
> FYI - Blued M10 tends to get a higher price - less imported compared to the Nickle M10.


Now that, I did not know. Thanks for the info, Clyde!


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, the P7M10s go for $2K+ now. Sometimes over $3K, depending on condition.


----------

